# King who???



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

I know everybody goes nuts over this "king" guy. But heres yet another one from regular ole me. Took this one friday, 9lbs 7oz.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a hog! Congrats!


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, heres two more. 11.4 and 9.11


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Geeze man! If you don't mind me asking, what do you catch them on? I can't catch a 1 pounder lol


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

River or lake?


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Public Lake, and i caught those on soft plastics.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice hogs. Been alot of 10+lb fish caught in the last couple weeks on bed around Okaloosa County.


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Its that time of year!!! I love it!


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Soft plastics, can't beat it  good job, proud for you guys.


----------



## the_agent (Mar 28, 2013)

nice toads


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Brooks Hines.......nice fish!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good night! Those jokers are huge! Nice catch!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Big*

Like my wife said "I didn't know they come that big!". :thumbup:


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks all, they sure are a blast to catch!!! My buddy got a 7lber yesterday


----------

